# Northern Essex Comm. Coll. Police Officer I & II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I*
Northern Essex Community College 
in Haverhill, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/28/2021
*Company Description:*
NECC serves about 5,000 credit students each semester on two campuses located in the beautiful, historic Merrimack Valley region of northeast Massachusetts. Our suburban Haverhill campus sits on 106 acres near Kenoza Lake, and features a Technology Center and an award-winning Student One-Stop Center. Our urban campus in Lawrence occupies a number of buildings in the heart of downtown. Most recently, we have constructed a new 44,000 square foot health technologies facility, the Dr. Ibrahim El-Hefni Allied Health & Technology Center. Both campuses are a short drive to Boston and to the beaches and state parks along the coast.
The college has been building an organizational culture that values initiative and innovation, and seeks to identify and develop the strengths in students, faculty, staff, and programs in order to grow and improve. NECC is also committed to using evidence to guide planning and decision-making. These values are reflected in the use of Appreciative Inquiry for strategic planning and accreditation; in our investment in strengths-based, institution-wide professional development; and in our ten-year involvement as a Leader College in Achieving the Dream, a national network of community colleges dedicated to using data to close student achievement gaps.
We are also committed to the recruitment and retention of a diverse workforce that reflects the communities we serve. With over 40% Hispanic students, NECC was the first federally recognized Hispanic Serving Institution (HSI) in New England.
We seek leaders who are committed to the community college mission, actively engaged in promoting diversity, and prepared to use their unique strengths and innovation with the goal of student success.

*Job Description:
POSITION: Campus Police Officer I: *40 hours per week; AFSCME Unit II Position
*Summary:* Northern Essex Community College (NECC) Department of Public Safety (DPS) is seeking applicants for a police officer, CPO I. The current NECC Department of Public Safety was created in October 2018 and consists of a Chief, a Deputy Chief, a Communications Specialist and a contract security company that employs an account manager, several shift supervisors and approximately 20 patrol guards. The Department of Public Safety is now looking to add police officers into this hybrid agency that utilizes both police and security to bring the highest level of protection and service to the NECC community.
The successful candidate will be a valuable addition to this new, growing team of individuals who are working toward a department focused on protecting and serving our community utilizing the pillars of 21st century policing to guide the process. The candidate should have a passion for policing and be comfortable working in an ever changing environment in the era of police reform. 
*RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Responsibilities may include, but are not limited to:

Contributing to the team effort of maintaining a presence in the community that helps to deter crime and provide support to citizens
Collaborating in building strong relationships with community members,
upholding best practices of Community Oriented Policing
Acting as a police presence at major public events to ensure public safety
Identifying potential criminal activity or other hazardous situations and takes
proper actions to protect citizens and property
Helping to secure crime scenes and process evidence
Responding to calls for service; observing violations; sending referrals to the Dean of Students, making arrests or processing citations when necessary
Conducting investigations by gathering evidence and interviewing victims and witnesses
Documenting observations and actions by radioing information; completing reports
Participating in campus internal processes including, but not limited to hearings for campus code of conduct, Title IX, and Human Resources investigations
Testifying in court regarding criminal investigations and
citations
Maintaining safe traffic conditions by monitoring and directing traffic; enforcing
laws and ordinances; investigating collisions on campus; reporting unsafe streets and facilities
Operating such equipment as two-way radios, teletypes, facsimile transmitters or receivers, base stations, public address system, emergency medical equipment, office machines, and firearms.
Performing related duties such as cooperating and sharing information with other agencies; notifying designated personnel of emergencies; writing reports such as activity reports, daily logs, investigative reports and stolen vehicle recovery reports; maintaining records on lost-and-found items, criminal records and files on known criminals; assisting in the evacuation of residents in fire drills; assisting in firefighting operations; administering first aid to injured persons; and raising and lowering flags.
The Classification Specification is available at: http://www.mass.edu/shared/classificationspecs/specspers/Campus Police Officer.doc

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*: None
*SPECIAL QUALIFICATIONS:*

Must possess a current and valid motor vehicle operator's license and clean driving record.
Ability to obtain and maintain certification standards developed by the Division of Police Certification and the MPTC
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Existing academy training certificate accepted for MGL Chapter 22C section 63 certification or ability to obtain police powers under MGL Chapter 22C section 63
Hold a valid Massachusetts License to Carry (LTC) firearms or the ability to immediately obtain a Massachusetts LTC.
Hold a Certification in CPR/AED and First Responder
Experience serving the public
Ability to speak Spanish
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize fire hazards.
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in lower courts.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining, in general, to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution and the ability to apply and explain the policies and procedures to others.
Ability to interface professionally with the public.
Understand and demonstrate community policing principles.
Ability and desire to work under pillars of 21st Century policing
Ability to complete firearms training and certification per State and college requirements.
Ability to maintain student discipline.

*Additional Information:
GRADE AND SALARY: *

$1,799.63 - $2,551.30 biweekly ($46,790.38 - $66,333.80 annually).
An appointment from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at Step I of the range. Complete fringe benefit package including competitive health insurance, dental insurance, basic life insurance, long-term disability insurance, paid sick, vacation and personal leave, educational benefits for employee/spouse/dependents, and excellent retirement benefits.
*ANTICIPATED START DATE: *August 2021

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY:* To be considered for this position you must submit a cover letter & resume online.
* DEADLINE: * July 8, 2021
_*Northern Essex Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, gender identity, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, military service and national origin and any other protected class in its education programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the American with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statues and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. The following person has been designated to handle inquiries regarding Americans with Disabilities Act, the Rehabilitation Act and related statutes and regulations, Affirmative Action, non-discrimination policies, and Title IX compliance/sexual harassment: Assistant Director of Human Resources, Elizabete Trelegan B-219, 978-556-3928/ [email protected]. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action Officer/Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
Prospective employees are encouraged to review the College's Annual Security Report (ASR), in compliance with the Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act, which can be found on the disclosure page of the College's website at: http://www.necc.mass.edu/clery*_


----------

